# Strawberry Wine Punch



## Tom (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is a Strawberry Punch recipe 


1 bottle of Strawberry Wine
20 oz sliced fresh strawberries
1/4 cup sugar
1 6oz can frozen lemonade concentrate
1 cup chilled Pineapple juice
28oz bottle of Club Soda or Lemon/lime Soda
In a punch bowl combine berries, sugar &amp; wine..let stand 30 minutes. 
To serve, add lemonade concentrate, pineapple juice &amp; soda
Serve over ice, Enjoy


----------



## IQwine (Apr 25, 2010)

thank you, tepe


----------



## smokegrub (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks good. I will try this as soon as we get to the mountains.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 27, 2010)

It do sound good and Im sure you can sub out many fruit wines or fruits with this or do blends.


----------



## smokegrub (May 18, 2010)

We did this without the fresh berries, and it made a wonderfully refreshing drink on a hot summer day. Thanks, Tepe.


----------



## cwalk333 (Mar 15, 2014)

Sounds delicious!


Christina


----------

